# [Chinese NR] Que Jianyu - Feet: Single 38.18 Single, 46.88 Average



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

From MF8-China
Guangdong Open 2014, in Guangdong provice, Que Jianyu had a Rubik's Cube: with feet single result of 38.18 seconds, and average of 46.88 seconds (52.24,38.18,50.23), two feet NR, improving his Chongqing Open 2014 results.
He finished second in 3BLD with 1:11.47 single, and had a 3BLD average of 1:21.10 in the first round, and 7/8 multibld in 43:20.00 third place.
Congratulations Jianyu woo 9-year old kid!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

Meh, too many grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Directly translate Chinese to English


----------



## cubizh (Oct 6, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Meh, too many grammatical mistakes.


These are fixed.
It would be cool, since you took the time to reply to the thread, if you could also take the time to comment on the actual thread content.

I think this is an interesting turning style and good overall result for this competitor in other events as well, at that age.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

cubizh said:


> These are fixed.
> It would be cool, since you took the time to reply to the thread, if you could also take the time to comment on the actual thread content.
> 
> I think this is an interesting turning style and good overall result for this competitor in other events as well, at that age.



Yes ,he is only 9 years old.It's great in China.


----------



## RayLam (Oct 6, 2014)

yea,a 9-yr-old guy,it's hard to believe he unpredicably broke NRs and PBs.He's promising though his father enfoced him to practice cubing...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 6, 2014)

RayLam said:


> though his father enfoced him to practice cubing...



That's something. I'd hate to cube if I was forced to.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 6, 2014)

nice job!



RayLam said:


> He's promising though his father enfoced him to practice cubing...


This is just too stereotypical Asian.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2014)

What the hell, this looks so sped up/fake.

He should really work on his turn style and reducing rotations


----------



## CHJ (Oct 6, 2014)

i would GJ this but i disapprove of the turnstyle


----------



## giorgi (Oct 6, 2014)

gj! amazing! and he is only 9  congratulations Que Jianyu


----------

